# Crash of CF Aircraft along Syrian Border 9 Aug 1974



## Pat in Halifax (9 Aug 2011)

http://archives.cbc.ca/war_conflict/peacekeeping/clips/7516/
One of the 'older' guys at work here was just telling me this story. I met him in the lunch room and he said something along the lines of "I remember exactly where I was and what I was doing at this time exactly 37 years ago". He relayed the story at the link and said he lost a lot of close freinds. He had the unfortunate task to have to pack up his tent mates gear to send home following the crash.
I did a quick google search but kept hitting another key event on this date (actually two); the atomic bomb drop on Nagasaki and Gerald Ford's swearing in. Can anyone provide a link?


----------



## Journeyman (9 Aug 2011)

Read through here for some related follow-on info.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Aug 2011)

Casualties listed in the Canadian Virtual War Memorial:



> Foster 	G G 	George Garry 	Aug 9, 1974
> Kennington 	M H T 	Morris Harry Trevor 	Aug 9, 1974
> Korejwo 	C B 	Cyril Bogdan 	Aug 9, 1974
> Landry 	G 	Gaston 	Aug 9, 1974
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Aug 2011)

http://www.buffalo461.ca/buffalo461.htm



> United Nations Flight 51
> 
> On August 9, 1974, UN Flight 51 was crewed by Captain George Gary Foster (Pilot), Captain Keith Mirau (First Officer), Captain Robert Wicks (Navigator), Master Corporal Ronald Spencer (Flight Engineer), and Corporal Bruce Stringer (Loadmaster). Also on board were four passengers: MWO Gaston Landry, MWO Cyril Korejwo, Corporal Michael Simpson, and Corporal Morris Kennington.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (9 Aug 2011)

Topic: "UN Buffalo aircraft #461":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84748.0

Topic: "Buffalo 461":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73244.0


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Aug 2011)

Apologies - Rookie error on my part. I never even thought to do a search on Army.ca.....duh!...
...and thank you everyone for all the info. I have forwarded the link(s) to my coworker.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2011)

This from the Defence Minister:


> Canada has chosen this day to commemorate the contribution and sacrifice made by our nation's peacekeepers, who for over 60 years have served and continue to serve in United Nations peacekeeping operations around the world. Today, we honour our men and women for their high level of professionalism, dedication and courage, and remember those who have paid the ultimate price in order to help ensure the peace and prosperity of others.
> 
> The date was chosen to commemorate 9 August 1974, when nine Canadian peacekeepers serving on UNEF II were killed when their aircraft was shot down over Syria, the highest number of Canadian peacekeepers killed in a single incident.
> 
> ...


----------

